# Thinking of getting a 360 or PS3



## cybershot (Apr 1, 2009)

Mainly so I can play Ghostbusters how it's meant to look, and probably legends of wrestlemania because i'm a sucker for old 80's early 90's style WWF.

Other than that I would probably hardly ever use it if I am honest.

My mates are telling me I should get a PS3 as it's better kit and less likely to break, blah blah blah, but it seems a lot more money to outlay for something I probably wouldn't bother that much with. I can get a 360 arcade for about £130. the lowest priced PS3 still seems over £100 more.

Would I miss having a hard drive in it? Or is it as simple as just plugging in a USB one should I need storage?

The other question is are these thing's easy to chip should I decide too? I assume there is no softmod like there is for the Wii.

I stopped playing my Wii for months until the softmod thing came out and now I play on it a hell of a lot more. Then again who wouldn't if you can 'try before you buy' and with me looking to move in with my gf probably within the next 6 months, I doubt I'll be able to afford games, but having something else to do when I can't afford to go out either would obviously be a bonus.


----------



## Erich Zann (Apr 1, 2009)

I've got a PS3 - the only people i've known with X-Boxes have  had major failures with them,  usually around the time the warranty expires. I would say if you can afford it get a PS3, although the games at the moment are pretty much identical. I like having a bluray player dvd player, console and internet browser in one QUIET box.

Plus you get to play killzone2 online which is about as fun an online experience you can have.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2009)

Get a 360 for £100, then for £20 there's a special hard drive offer from MS which includes 3 months Xbox live membership.

Reasons to get a 360:
More games
Better games
Cheaper
Better online

Reasons to get a PS3
Blu-ray
A lot more reliable than the 360 (though MS replace faulty 360s under warranty, and I've owned two and have never had a problem)


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2009)

I've got an Xbox 360 and it's never given me any problems. The games are cheaper and the online function good. The main advantage it has over PS3 is that it's more cost-effective, biggest downer is that it has no HD player like Blu-ray. 

If I was an avid gamer, I'd go for the PS3.
If you're casual like me, in that you can play non-stop for 4 hours and then not touch the console for weeks, then the Xbox is a good choice.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2009)

I think the newer 360 hardware has improved in terms of reliability. And (unless MS has changed its mind) you've got 3 years of free replacements should it suffer the famous red ring of death.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2009)

Gears of War 1 & 2
Halo 3
Fable 2
Left 4 Dead
PGR4
Braid

All exclusive to Xbox and all exceptional games.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 1, 2009)

legends of wrestlemania is a bit shit. Controls are lame.

I don't think the ps3 is worth ther extra money yet personally.

dave


----------



## cybershot (Apr 1, 2009)

Cool, so a 360 it is then.

Looking at the specs of them all the Arcade doesn't come with a HDMI lead? I'd rather use HDMI as the Wii uses composite and I can't be fucked changing the cables over all the time. I assume the Arcade still supports HDMI if I buy the correct lead?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, it does.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 1, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Gears of War 1 & 2
> Halo 3
> Fable 2
> Left 4 Dead
> ...


well part from halo...


(and fable and braid... ) 

have both but tbh comparing the 360 arcade with the ps3 is like comparing the ds to ps3 really... 

the standard 360 vs' the ps3 is a better bet for fair comparison 

to my mind 20 gig after formatting (it's about 16 gig) isn't enough for game saves music and films which is also what you'll use your console for (as it works as a media server both 360 and ps3 support all main formats of downloadable films...) 

personally i've no touched my 360 in months less so than even the wii really the ps3 get's used daily...

whilst chris is right with his fanatical fanboism of the 360 in terms of more more isn't always better...

that being said there's some utter trash ports of 360 games onto the ps3, to my mind tho the ps3 wins if you have a big telly with hd capabilites and the 360 doesn't, filter on the other hand will funish you with as many reasons for the 360 as i can for the ps3 so it's horses for courses (though of course filters wrong; cos he just is )


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm with Garf - even if it's just video playback, the PS3 gets loads of use, plenty of gaming too. Would be even more if I can pull my finger out my ass and get a headset to go onine proper like for Killzone2/COD5 nazi Zombie fun...

The only reason I'm even thinking about getting an eggsbox is Left4Dead; the HALO games are a big load of poo IMV, no fan of Gears either.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> well part from halo...
> 
> 
> (and fable and braid... )
> ...





I'm really not bothered either way, I just think spending £300 when you can spend £100 is a bit silly when the benefits aren't all that great.

I use my 360 for gaming, for watching streamed divx movies from my PC, and for watching DVDs in the bedroom. Not bad for £120!

(Fable's a great game and braid is jaw-dropping. I'll give you Halo, though)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 1, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> (Fable's a great game and braid is jaw-dropping if you're 12 and beleive in faires . I'll give you Halo, though)


my edit


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> my edit



Ssshhh. They're real.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 1, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> well part from halo...
> 
> 
> (and fable and braid... )
> ...



Ok, next dumb ass question then, if you need a HDD to save games, where does the Arcade save games too. I know it has 512MB flash memory, how many game saves does this store? What happens when it's full, just delete stuff or use a usb drive? 

(I appreciate someone mentioned above about an offer from MS for a drive for £20)


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 1, 2009)

cybershot said:


> Ok, next dumb ass question then, if you need a HDD to save games, where does the Arcade save games too. I know it has 512MB flash memory, how many game saves does this store? What happens when it's full, just delete stuff or use a usb drive?
> 
> (I appreciate someone mentioned above about an offer from MS for a drive for £20)



Get a PS3 then you won't need an answer to that question.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 1, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Get a PS3 then you won't need an answer to that question.



Yeah spunk out an extra 180 quid on a machine that has less good games and tends to perform worse graphically in cross platform titles so you don't have to find the answer to a question. Clever.

At present it's just not worth buying a playstation 3 unless you also really want a blu ray player and even then an arcade and standalone blu ray player can be had for cheaper.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh and the Arcade comes with a 512 memory stick that should be grand for saving quite a few games, though if you do get an arcade make sure and take advantage of the £20 quid 20gb hdd and 3 months xbox live offer from MS, google for it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2009)

cybershot said:


> Ok, next dumb ass question then, if you need a HDD to save games, where does the Arcade save games too. I know it has 512MB flash memory, how many game saves does this store? What happens when it's full, just delete stuff or use a usb drive?
> 
> (I appreciate someone mentioned above about an offer from MS for a drive for £20)



You gonna join the urban75 360 crew on live?


----------



## cybershot (Apr 4, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You gonna join the urban75 360 crew on live?



Possibly, found a place that sells them with the DVD drives flashed as it looks a bit too complicated for little old me, to play backups and supply thier own 12 month warranty. Plus they are only based an hour away, so quite temped. Done a google search on them and they sound quite reliable according to a fair few forums, but you never know if it's their own staff praising them. Anyone used Ghost2Fitter?


----------



## ymu (Apr 4, 2009)

It's quite easy to softmod a 360.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 4, 2009)

Get a 360 ( the £160 Premium one ) then get 12 months Xbox Live ( £40 ) then sit back and watch the weeks fly by. 

Get CoD MW too , well worth it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 4, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Get a 360 ( the £160 Premium one ) then get 12 months Xbox Live ( £40 ) then sit back at watch the weeks fly by.
> 
> Get CoD MW too , well worth it.



Yep CoD MW is the way to go!


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 4, 2009)

cybershot said:


> Possibly, found a place that sells them with the DVD drives flashed as it looks a bit too complicated for little old me, to play backups and supply thier own 12 month warranty. Plus they are only based an hour away, so quite temped. Done a google search on them and they sound quite reliable according to a fair few forums, but you never know if it's their own staff praising them. Anyone used *Ghost2Fitter*?



They're always well recommended on Max Console - good prices and quick turn around rate. You'll want Ixtreme 1.51 flashed onto your drive. Once flashed you need to be wary of where you are getting your games from - some are bad copies which while they'll load your Xbox will be flagged as no running 100% retail perfect copies,

It's really not hard - authenticating downloaded games I mean. Someone like me or Addy could run you through it in five minutes.



ymu said:


> It's quite easy to softmod a 360.



That depends on the drive ie. if it's a later Lite-one which requires more equipment/time to flash than the earlier drives. On early drives you just need to open the case - perhaps the trickiest bit compared to the hassle free flashing the drive itself - and connect your drive to a decent sata connection and follow the prompts.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 4, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> They're always well recommended on Max Console - good prices and quick turn around rate. You'll want Ixtreme 1.51 flashed onto your drive. Once flashed you need to be wary of where you are getting your games from - some are bad copies which while they'll load your Xbox will be flagged as no running 100% retail perfect copies,
> 
> It's really not hard - authenticating downloaded games I mean. Someone like me or Addy could run you through it in five minutes.
> 
> ...



Yeah, did my research and if I buy brand new it's obviously going to have the lite-on drive and it all looked a bit too complicated, an older drive I could probably have dealt with.

Is it easy to upgrade this Ixtreme thing once it's already been flashed the first time or is it still a pain with the Lite-on's?


----------



## Sunray (Apr 5, 2009)

Get an XBox 360 and buy the top 10 of the all time great games from ebay and still have 50 quid spare from what the PS3 will cost you with no games.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Yeah spunk out an extra 180 quid on a machine that has less good games and tends to perform worse graphically in cross platform titles so you don't have to find the answer to a question. Clever.
> 
> At present it's just not worth buying a playstation 3 unless you also really want a blu ray player and even then an arcade and standalone blu ray player can be had for cheaper.



this post is broguht to you by bullshitters anyonoumous...

every time this subject up you drag up this baseless claim and inferr that there's a graphical difference well i'll tell you on a 47 inch screen there's no fucking difference game for game, where there was a graphical disparity was in games which were badly ported over from the 360 to the ps this is no longer true either as it was at launch some 18 months ago...

seriously put this little piece of fud to bed fan boy it's really not true and makes you look like a fanbio twat every time you repeat it and are told it's bullshit...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2009)

The online experience is superior from what I can tell.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2009)

And the PS3 does still suffer from the poorer version of multi-format games, although it has got better.


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 5, 2009)

cybershot said:


> Yeah, did my research and if I buy brand new it's obviously going to have the lite-on drive and it all looked a bit too complicated, an older drive I could probably have dealt with.
> 
> Is it easy to upgrade this Ixtreme thing once it's already been flashed the first time or is it still a pain with the Lite-on's?



I think it's still the same with the Lite-ons. You only _need_ it done the once though; any updates to the firmware flash have in the main just increased security checks, which you don't really need to worry about providing the games you're running are perfect copies.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 5, 2009)

Crispy said:


> And the PS3 does still suffer from the poorer version of multi-format games.



I'm not sure this is true any more.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I'm not sure this is true any more.



really, why do you say that? Resident Evil 5 was the last big cross platform title and it is still sharper on the 360.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> really, why do you say that? Resident Evil 5 was the last big cross platform title and it is still sharper on the 360.



No it isn't.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 6, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> No it isn't.



I'll think you'll find it is, as this in depth comparison from eurogamer shows.

Sure it's not a big difference but the fact is that the far cheaper console continues to provide slightly better visuals on cross platform titles.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 6, 2009)

Crispy said:


> And the PS3 does still suffer from the poorer version of multi-format games, although it has got better.



not really it suffers from bad ports of games which are built for the 360.  just as burnout which was ported to 360 from ps3 was a worse experince (frame rates etc).

it's a code implamentation issue though not a technical limitation.

as even revol's bulshit claim back up articule states very clearly...



> None of these make the Sony platform look that much inferior in the heat of the action, but it's a clear indication that *Capcom still has some work to do on the Framework engine* to bring its performance up to the 360 counterpart. However, what is far more noticeable and with significance for the game's playability is the difference in the refresh rate.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> really, why do you say that? Resident Evil 5 was the last big cross platform title and it is still sharper on the 360.



a) resi 5 is the worst version of the game they've produced on all levels as is being shown by it's universally shit sales... 
b) capcom dev'ed it for the 360 as per the 360 licencing agreements which give that console priority over others then ported to other consoles, as you own link states their code causes the graphics engine to be stressed or not not the machine which is running the code having a technical limitation.
c) bad ports from one platform to another are still bad ports even if they have the same release date.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The online experience is superior from what I can tell.



not really...

xblive
ease of connection: not really ps3 is free plug it in allow the ports through your firewall or stick it on a dmz and you're away...xblive you have to pay for...
type of access or game play: both mahcines fair well xblive has greater oppertunities for multi player at home than psn currently has.
multi player sign on: is better in the xblive as it's not machine account locked as the ps3 is (ie any one can jump in at any time with their account on the xblive system guest sign in on the ps3 is still only a fucking guest account though firmware patch 3 should sort this out with the release of home to everone...)
who plays online: xblive has a lot of txt spkn brats who are only intrested in screaming at you lame bollocks and are frequently annoying enough to make you abandon a game, ps3 cost prohibitive console means there are considerably less of them
dlc:  is mainly free on psn (game upgrades, charchters costumes, wall papers videos) and when it's not it's cheaper by some way than in the shops or online.  psn doesn't have movie rental yet though xblive does.

psn uses money to pay for content so things cost an amount of cash which you can the see if it's an acceptable or similar price to else where. xblive uses a points based system which is arbitary and in consistant and valueless in terms of what things cost to what they represent in monitary terms.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2009)

I have one gamer name which works across all games. Paying for it works out to roughly 70 pence a week! Play with friends and you get less American teens althought tbh I find more Northern English types on there than anything...oh and you can mute any player in game so its no bother what they say!

It was the online experience and console price that tipped the balance for me.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 6, 2009)

cybershot said:


> Mainly so I can play Ghostbusters how it's meant to look, and probably legends of wrestlemania because i'm a sucker for old 80's early 90's style WWF.
> 
> Other than that I would probably hardly ever use it if I am honest.
> 
> ...




As you have said you are only gonna play a couple of games and then not use it too much you'd be mad getting a ps3.

The main plus point of that machine is the blu ray player so if your not interested in that spending an extra 100 quid on a machine you aint gonna use much is madness.

I'd suggest getting the arcade xbox. if it's only games your gonna use it for the the 512k memory card will suffice and as has been mentioned you can pick up the HD and xbox live for £20-bargain

I see this thread is going down the normal route of it's fan boi arguments. So heres my 2 penneth worth

but the truth is both machines are great!

there are the obvious good and bad points on both machines as have been said on this thread already.

the xbox is unreliable and is famous for breaking down. but has better and cheaper games.

the ps3 has blue ray and has better capabilities as a machine - although the argument is that these capabilities are not fulfilled as games get made on the xbox first IIRC

therefore

the xbox has better graphics  (all this is just fan boy arguments tho coz the difference is minimal)

xbox live you have to pay for but is worth every penny


----------



## bmd (Apr 6, 2009)

I never really use my PS3. I don't bother with Bluray films because I can't really see a big enough difference to want to get them and the exclusive games aren't great enough to make me want to get them. 

So I stick to the 360, on the whole. There's a huge back catalog of decent games, really cheap second hand, Xbox Live is good and more people I know have a 360 than a PS3.

I might get rid of the PS3 whilst I can still get some money for it, as I think that Microsoft will have their next console out by the time it starts clearly beating the 360.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'll think you'll find it is, as this in depth comparison from eurogamer shows.
> 
> Sure it's not a big difference but the fact is that the far cheaper console continues to provide slightly better visuals on cross platform titles.



OK, but the difference is very slight, I couldn't see the difference when I played them, but then they weren't side by side.
I didn't get an Xbox because the other people I know who've had them had problems with reliability and noise and because I was looking to replace my DVD player which had just broken.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 6, 2009)

I got a PS3 because I wanted something that was quiet, that wouldn't red-ring, had blu-ray capabilities and wasn't made by Microsoft. 
But it was a close-call based on price (I got the PS3 for about 260 euros from the UK, whereas in the shops here it's still €399). Essentially my loyalty to the PS1 and PS2 won over.

I'm not much of a FPSer on the consoles, preferring to use a bootcamped Mac so a lot of the Xbox exlusives were lost on me, though I do plan on having a crack at Killzone 2 if Play ever get a copy to me...


----------

